# International Table Top Day



## Moonbat (Apr 4, 2014)

Home | TableTopDay.com | April 5th, 2014


For those of you who don't know, this Saturday (5th April 2014) is International Table top day. All over the world game shops and centres will be opening their doors to encourage people to come in and play table top games. These range from card games, to dice game, to board game and (I expect) even the heavier war games.


I was fortunate enough to get a few games for my Birthday last month, and it has opened a whole new level of gaming for me. I had a love for trivia games but hadn't really played any of the newer/different styles of games, so I asked for some.
I got two co-operative games (Games where the players are pitted against the game not each other) *Pandemic* and (the brilliantly themed) *Eldritch Horror*. We have managed to win pandemic a couple of times, but not Eldritch Horror.
Also I got (but haven't played yet) *Game of Thrones* game, it needs three players and my wife and I haven't had our sprogett yet 


So last weekend we went into Exeter and found the games shop in Clifton Rd, it had masses of games, so we bought a few and played them over the weekend. I loved *Zombie Dice* and *Love Letter* and the bigger one we bought and played was the deck building game - *Dominion*.


So we are planning to go into Exeter tomorrow and get some games played at Clifton Rd. If anyone else is a fan of table top games then get yourself to your nearest game shop and join in.


----------

